# Thule bike carrier



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

for sale Thule bike carrier as new mint condition NEVER USED!!!!
make me an offer 

Thank you Phil & Anne


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Isn't that typical, just got one of these, just made it all up and waiting to use it. 

Gives you a bump too!!!

Mandy


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hi*



mandyandandy said:


> Isn't that typical, just got one of these, just made it all up and waiting to use it.
> 
> Gives you a bump too!!!
> 
> Mandy


Hi Mandy & Andy, sorry about that!!!! thank's for the bump!!!!!

Have fun!!!

Phil & Anne


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

philelektra said:


> for sale Thule bike carrier as new mint condition NEVER USED!!!!make me an offer Thank you Phil & Anne


What part of the uk are you philelektra??


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

buttons said:


> philelektra said:
> 
> 
> > for sale Thule bike carrier as new mint condition NEVER USED!!!!make me an offer Thank you Phil & Anne
> ...


Hi I live in Manchester a place called Dukinfield sk 16 5dy

Thank you Phil & Anne


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Come on you lookers ive got a two bike one and there the best kit there is


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

I have no idea of it's worth so I'll start the bidding @ £100.


----------

